# Aulani RCI unit number



## ailin (Aug 12, 2014)

Just got my RCI confirmation for a 2 bedroom at Aulani.    The unit number on the confirmation is 288.  Does that mean anything??  Or maybe I'll just have to wait and call to find out our view type.  I've read it takes about a week for DVC to get my reservation info?

Also, are RCI reservations subject to the $35/day parking fee?  I'm guessing yes.

Thanks!


----------



## slum808 (Aug 12, 2014)

Please report back on what unit type you recieve, I'm trying to break the code. You will not have to pay for parking. We were given two parking passes with our 1 bedroom exchange in May. There is a $95 fee plus the TOT due at check in.


----------



## ailin (Aug 12, 2014)

Wow, if we don't have to pay for parking, that would totally change my rental car strategy.  We are not DVC owners though, can someone please confirm?

Yes, I will definitely report back about the unit type.

Thanks!



slum808 said:


> Please report back on what unit type you recieve, I'm trying to break the code. You will not have to pay for parking. We were given two parking passes with our 1 bedroom exchange in May. There is a $95 fee plus the TOT due at check in.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 13, 2014)

DVC does not charge exchangers or guests staying with DVC points a parking. Hope this helps.


----------



## ailin (Aug 13, 2014)

frank808 said:


> DVC does not charge exchangers or guests staying with DVC points a parking. Hope this helps.



Thanks!  That's great to hear.

I just called to see if DVC had my reservation yet (confirmed Sunday), no luck as expected.  I'm going to take a shot at breaking the RCI DVC unit code.  Usually the pattern for other DVC resorts seems to be unit size, view type, check-in day of the week.  So the unit on my confirmation is 288.  Pretty sure the 2 is because it's a 2 bedroom.  

The second 8 should be for view type.  There are 4 view types, but they would need to separate out 2 bedroom lock-off vs dedicated.  I don't think they would deposit a lock-off.  So I'm guessing for lock-offs 1=standard, 2=island, 3=pool, 4=OV.  For dedicated 5=standard, 6=island, 7=pool, 8=OV.

The third 8 should be for check-in day of the week.  I have a Saturday check-in.  This one stumped me, but maybe 7=Friday, 8=Saturday, 9=Sunday.  And 1-6 they use for the 5 day rentals (I don't know what the possible check-in days are for those).

So there's my guess.  Or maybe just wishful thinking that I have an OV unit.    For those who have/had RCI reservations, please let me know if this fits!


----------



## frank808 (Aug 13, 2014)

The unit I got in may thru rci was an ocean view.  Seems like for exchangers that it is very possible.  You will probably not see standard view.  Just like blt most exchanges are lake view.  Dvc points are lower for standard view and that gets taken by dvc members.   That has been the case with aulani as you must have aulani as home resort to get standard view most of the time.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 14, 2014)

ailin said:


> Thanks!  That's great to hear.
> 
> I just called to see if DVC had my reservation yet (confirmed Sunday), no luck as expected.  I'm going to take a shot at breaking the RCI DVC unit code.  Usually the pattern for other DVC resorts seems to be unit size, view type, check-in day of the week.  So the unit on my confirmation is 288.  Pretty sure the 2 is because it's a 2 bedroom.
> 
> ...


Your post seems to be correct.  Got a 1br with unit 149.  It was a 1br, ocean view jnit and checking in on Sunday.   Seems to coincide with your formula.


----------



## ailin (Aug 20, 2014)

frank808 said:


> Your post seems to be correct.  Got a 1br with unit 149.  It was a 1br, ocean view jnit and checking in on Sunday.   Seems to coincide with your formula.



Thanks for checking!  Finally called and it is an OV!  Woo hoo!!  So excited!


----------



## AlmTravel (Nov 14, 2014)

Wow, thanks for the info.   We have unit 148 coming up in 2 weeks.     Can't beat that for an RCI trade.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 27, 2014)

Code is not always right. This past may I got exactly what the room code assigned.  Got a room on 15th floor ocean view like code said.

Fast forward to this sunday checking into an oceanview room code.  Previously called Aulani when i got the confirmation number to put in request for room in ewa tower.  Cast member said no problem and added the request to my reservation.  This past sunday at check in cast member said that as an exchanger I will get assigned to a standard view room probably.  He noticed my request and said it will probably not happen since i was exchanging in to Aulani.  Talked a little with him and found out he was a newer hire.  Told me that they were trained that all RCI exchanges where to be assigned in lowest available view room category. The room size the only guarantee of the exchange.   I was wondering if this was something new? I Can only imagine that what lucky family got that ocean view room I was assigned. because DVC is a point system that as a dvc member you get what you booked.  Seems like there would create an imbalance of rooms in a certain view category.  Also standard view rooms are the first to get booked! Anyone else checked in recently at aulani?


----------



## slum808 (Nov 27, 2014)

If true this is not good news. I have a 2 bedroom OV booked for March.  We'll see what they give us.


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 1, 2014)

frank808 said:


> Code is not always right. This past may I got exactly what the room code assigned. Got a room on 15th floor ocean view like code said.
> 
> Fast forward to this sunday checking into an oceanview room code. Previously called Aulani when i got the confirmation number to put in request for room in ewa tower. Cast member said no problem and added the request to my reservation. This past sunday at check in cast member said that as an exchanger I will get assigned to a standard view room probably. He noticed my request and said it will probably not happen since i was exchanging in to Aulani. Talked a little with him and found out he was a newer hire. Told me that they were trained that all RCI exchanges where to be assigned in lowest available view room category. The room size the only guarantee of the exchange. I was wondering if this was something new? I Can only imagine that what lucky family got that ocean view room I was assigned. because DVC is a point system that as a dvc member you get what you booked. Seems like there would create an imbalance of rooms in a certain view category. Also standard view rooms are the first to get booked! Anyone else checked in recently at aulani?


 
We will be there next month for 10 nights, the first three nights renting from an owner into an the 2BR oceanview, and the next 7 on RCI exchange. When we check in, I think I will first secure my oceanview assignment in the best location in the Ewa bldg, and then request not to be moved for the remainder of the stay. We'll see how that works out.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 2, 2014)

Well got my bill on checkout day.  They got the tat right.  I was only charged for the standard view one bedroom tax and not as an oceanview tax.  One bright spot, for some reason i was not charged the $95 fee CM at checkin even mentioned charging me the fee.  That was a great surprise yesterday when no fee showed up on bill.

Beefnot when will you be at aulani?  Will be staying at aulani or mko for the next few months.  We can have a meetup if you are up for it.
Will post an update this coming Sunday.   Will be checking into aulani rci stay with an oceanview code just like last week.  I will update on what happens with room assignment.


----------



## slum808 (Dec 2, 2014)

Frank Check your credit card for the $95 fee. When I was there in June, they ran the fee at check in and then the rest of bill at checkout.


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 4, 2014)

frank808 said:


> Beefnot when will you be at aulani? Will be staying at aulani or mko for the next few months. We can have a meetup if you are up for it.


 
We will arrive on Jan 7th.  34 days and counting...


----------



## frank808 (Dec 10, 2014)

Well dvc did not charge me the $95 fee for the last week w were here in a standard view room.

On a different note we checked in on sunday to a 149 unit on the rci reservations.  Which is oceanview, 1br checkin on sunday according to the code.  Well they honored this reservation and was assigned to the 15th floor in the 50-59 stack of the ewa tower.   Great that dvc gave us a great room according to our request.   The only bad part was i was charged the $95 exchange fee.  Maybe they didn't charge me the $95 last time because they assigned me a different room than what was on my reservation.

Beef check you out in a month.


----------



## icydog (Dec 12, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> We will be there next month for 10 nights, the first three nights renting from an owner into an the 2BR oceanview, and the next 7 on RCI exchange. When we check in, I think I will first secure my oceanview assignment in the best location in the Ewa bldg, and then request not to be moved for the remainder of the stay. We'll see how that works out.


I know how it'll work out. They'll change your room.


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 10, 2015)

icydog said:


> I know how it'll work out. They'll change your room.



That would be the wrong answer. We were assigned to the same AWESOME 15th floor dedicated 2BR oceanview unit for the duration of our stay. Woop woop!


----------



## slum808 (Jan 11, 2015)

That's great to hear. Hope you're enjoying your stay.


----------

